# Classic Hobbies Closed?



## LosiSctE (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anyone heard that Classic Hobbies in Akron was closed? I just wanted to know if it is true or not.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

YES it is TRUE. gone, dead, closed, out of here.
sorry, but it is gone.


----------



## LosiSctE (Feb 19, 2011)

*why*

Do you know why they closed they seemed like they where doing pretty good business there.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

most likely...I do not know for sure...like the past owner of Classic...rent and heat and electric... and only making money 1 or 2 days a week. will not pay all the bills at the end of the month.


----------



## LosiSctE (Feb 19, 2011)

That sucks that was the closest track to me being that I live in Atwater. Oh well looks like I will have to race at Medina.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

at lease you still have someplace to race...I race carpit...closest place for me is 100 miles away.


----------



## LosiSctE (Feb 19, 2011)

100 miles! where is that


----------



## LosiSctE (Feb 19, 2011)

I really wish Freddie would open an offroad track.


----------



## Hobie (Dec 5, 2010)

LosiSctE said:


> I really wish Freddie would open an offroad track.


Ya me too!


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*indoor track springfield twp*

ho guys im trying to get a little track going here i call it mojo raceway i race at classic we are doing 1/18 scale off road but were still working on things to be able to run 1/16 slash and the losi mini scts thanks barry


----------

